# I remember when...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We have the "This or That" thread going... Had another idea...

Pick something U remember... Something from when you were a kid. I admit that the members over 40 will probably throw most of us younger guys...

I'll start....

----------------

I remember.... I remember Bill Cosby and his Picture Pages on tv. Never could find any in town to follow along with the tv show... :smt022


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I remember when Spiderman was on The Electric Company :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember $14.95 Webley .455s via mail order.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember Hudson's ad slogan "The only car you step down into."

Bob Wright


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I remember when I could fit into pants with a 32 in. waist.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I remember when the song Y.M.C.A came out. :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

...the 'A-Team' was on prime time


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I remember when MTV began with NO COMMERCIALS....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember seeing the 1st Star Wars film at the theatre as a kid. Played w/ flashlights in the theatre while we waited for the film to start


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I remember when I could fit into pants with a 32 in. waist.


:smt046


----------



## tomkk (May 6, 2006)

I remember when my most prized possession was my Daisy BB gun ...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

tomkk said:


> I remember when my most prized possession was my Daisy BB gun ...


Hell Yes!!!

I remember when you could buy a lifetime hunting and fishing lisense for $475......


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I remember when these television shows came on prime time:

The Fall Guy
Simon And Simon
Hee Haw
A-Team
Dallas
Magnum PI
Dukes Of Hazzard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I remember Uncle AL, Amos and Andy, Roy Rogers, Gene Autry, Red Skelton, and the Duke.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I remember "glass" soda bottles ~ collecting them and cashing them in for $$$ for BB's, sling shots, etc etc ~


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

When I was a kid we had a battery radio that used a big long battery, because we didn't have Elect. Us kids was limited to the Lone Ranger, and Sargent Preston because we couldn't use too much of the battery. You could pour water on the ground rod and it would make it louder without turning it up. 

Does anybody remember Lula Bell and Scottie?


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I remember . . . .

. . . when I was little gas was 19 cents/gallon and you got your windows washed and your oil checked
. . . when most of the shows on TV were westerns.
. . . the only TVs were black & white and had round screens
. . . having nuclear attack drills in school
. . . vacuum tube testing machines in appliance stores
. . . when the Russians launched Sputnik and put the US into a tizzy
. . . 8mm silent home movies
. . . the Bay of Pigs
. . . the first Mercury program launch
. . . the Kennedy assasination
. . . the first transistor radios
. . . Howard Johnson's restaurants
. . . the British invasion
. . . Woodstock !
. . . Muscle cars !
. . . developing my own photos in my darkroom
. . . the first Apollo moon landing


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My first car was a 53 Chev. and I drove it on gas that cost from 15-20 cents per gal. Bought a New 71 pickup for 2500. Bought a new 76 Dodge Diplomat for 3500. Made .75 per hr. on my first job. I have eaten 5 cent candy bars, drank 5 cent pop, eaten 15 cent hamburger, 5 cent french fries, and nickel ice cream.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I remember 13 cents a gallon for gas,and sitting on the porch and actaully "talking" with my neighbors 
oh yeah and when bazooka bubblegum was 5 for a penny.........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember 40 cent comic books 

And no VHS or DVD - They would re-release movies one or two times a few months later - so U could see them again.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I remember 78,45,and 33 1/3 records and(shiver) 8 track tapes:smt011


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

I remember sleeping in a crib until I was almost 6.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember having NO cable - just a tv antenae on the house...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember War Bond Drives. As a youngster I had bought three twenty-five dollar War Bonds, and my grandfather had given me one. My mother would go downtown certain days to shop or pay bills. On one occassion, a War Bond Drive had set up a display in Court Square in downtown Memphis.

On display was a German ME-109 fighter and a Japanese Zero, and a tent housing a display board of items needed for the War effort. Displayed there, among other items, was a .45 pistol, the M1911A1, with the notation "This pistol costs three twenty-five dollar War Bonds."

My big disappointment was learning that was not an offer to sell.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In downtown Memphis, Confederate Park sits on a bluff overlooking the Mississippi River. A low stone wall borders the riverside edge of the bluff, and, at that time, about six or eight Civil War vintage cannon were placed in position recreating a defensive position. As I remember these were the old brass, or bronze, scent bottle shaped guns, set in either stone or concrete mountings.

One day I went to the park and the cannon were gone. I was told they went "for the War effort." I had visions in my young mind of these relics being used in North Africa or some Pacific Island.

We never did get Civil War era guns back. Today the bluff is guarded by old early WW II vintage 37mm and 57mm guns, fading OD paint and rotting tires.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

I remember this (in another lifetime).

"The adventures of Timmy and P.F. Flyers."


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Remember the first TV that was in the community. Everyone would go to that house on Sat. night and eat popcorn and watch TV. My Dad and Mother loved to watch Lawrence Welk and I hated it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

P97 said:


> Remember the first TV that was in the community. Everyone would go to that house on Sat. night and eat popcorn and watch TV. My Dad and Mother loved to watch Lawrence Welk and I hated it.


Wunnerful, Wunnerful! And Ah-One, Ah-Two!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SUMBUDDY PLEEEEAASE TURN OFF THE BUBBLEMACHINE


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember looking in our neighbor's window and being amazed at the bright color comining from their TV as they watched Bonanza!!

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember horse drawn popsicle wagons. Treats were dispensed through a little window at the side. Once, as I was waiting my turn at the window, the horse stepped forward a step. The rear tire rolled up on my foot, pinning me in place. (It had pneumatic tires, so I wasn't hurt.)

When asked what I wanted, I told him I wanted his wagon off my foot.

How did ice treats stay frozen? The cart was packed with dry ice, which we loved to get and roll up in paper, playing like we had a cigar with the "smoke" coming from the dry ice.

And putting a dime on the dry ice until it was frosty. We would hand that off to another kid and it would freeze to his skin.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember scooters made from orange crates and a disassembled roller skate.
The halves of the roller skate were nailed to a 2 x 4, with the crate upended for the front.

For a brake, a Cat's Paw rubber heel would be nailed to a hinge and fastened to the bottom of the 2 x 4. An inner tube rubber band held the brake up, and a peg through a hole in the 2 x 4 activated the brake when stepped on.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember my mother telling me to do something, and telling her "I'm not gonna do it!" and stomping my foot to emphasize my point.


BOY, DO I REMEMBER THAT!

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember a lady named Celia and four foot of water downstairs.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember Arizona desert where homes now populate.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember learning to drive a standard (VW), and stop signs at the top of hills in Denver.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember getting in trouble with my parents for not being the first to raise his hand when another student offerd tickets to the 1964 World Series in St. Louis.

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember Army convoys bringing troops into Memphis to 2nd Army Headquarters located at the Memphis Fairgrounds, and troop trains loading in the nearby Southern Railroad yards. Soldiers would hang out of the train windows and whistle or call to girls driving by.

Even today as I pass there my throat gets a little tight at times, wondering how many saw cars and pretty girls for the last time.

Bob Wright


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i remember carring a rifle to school after hunting or hunting after school. getting my first pocket knife and showing it off on the play ground. cleaning fence rows to make money to buy bullets .40 cents per box a 6 oz. coke and bag full of candyand still had change from a $1.00


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I remember my mom & grandma driving all over Denison, TX to find the cheapest gasoline. It was 4 or 5 CENTS/ gal, depending on the station.

I remember when it was SAFE for a 5 or 6 year old to walk to the park down the street and play all day. If one got hurt, they didn't sue the city

I remember Pepsi-Cola bottle cap day at the Rialto theater in Denison. 6 bottle caps got one into the saturday morning matinee

I remember Lost in Space and when Star Trek (the original series) was prime time

I remember when TV was broken into 15 minute segments and only a commercial, maybe TWO in between the segments. Some TVshows had commercials at the Beginning and at the end only


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> I remember when MTV began with NO COMMERCIALS....


BUT, do you remember the FIRST song played on MTV ??

I remember when Cable TV channels had NO commercials. (But that didn't last long)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> BUT, do you remember the FIRST song played on MTV ??


Video Killed the Radio Star


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I remember "skywriters." These were usually open cockpit biplanes equipped with a smoke generator. They would write advertising notes in the air. the one I remember most was Pepsi-Cola. The message would linger for a minute or two, then slowly break up.

This was pictured, but not mentioned, the other night on the History Channel's story of the soft drink industry.

(I don't care what they say, "Coke" is still a generic term to me for any soft drink. As in, "Want a Coke?" and if the answer is affirmative, "What kind?") 


Bob Wright


----------

